# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A do te kthehemi ne vendlindje?

## arbana uk

Pershendetje emigrante te dashur....a keni menduar ndonjehere te ktheheni ne vendlindje?..Nese po kur?Nese jo pse?

----------


## Elian70

pooooooooooooo pas 1 viti

----------


## prishtina75

Se pari ju pershendes dhe ju pergezoi per temen e nderuar, nuk e di a mund te pergjigjem me, nuk e besoj por jetes nuk i dihet,  :ngerdheshje: 
Gjithmone kam qen optimist se nje dite do te kthehem per te jetuar ne vendlindje, por sa me shume qe vitet kaloin aq me i zbehet dukej ky optimizem. Dhe munde te them qe sivjet eshte hera e pare qe ky optimizem arriti te zhduket plotesisht, arsyet jane te shumta kryesisht te natyres objektive. Nuk do te munde vullnetarisht te bind veten te jetoi ne nje shoqeri kaotike siq eshte Kosova per momentin. Ne nje vend ku pik se pari mungon ifrastruktura rrugore, nje vend ku nuk je ne gjendje te vendosesh si do jete me mire dhe me i sigurt te dalesh ne rruge, kembe apo me makin, nese vendos te dalesh kembe, nuk ke nga te ecesh pasi qe ne trotuare jane makinat e parkuara, nese del me makin eshte e njejt si te behesh pjes e nje treni qe ece me shpejtesin e breshkes. Mos te flasim per rruget e ngushta e me gropa, kuptohet te pa ndriquara pasi qe menxi arrijm te kemi drite ne shtepite tona, me reduktime, kuptohet edhe furnizimi me uje i ngjan ati te rrymes. Pastaj sigurimi shendetsor dhe siguria ne pergjithesi, sepse aty eshte e mundur gjithqka, ngase korrupsioni eshte teper in, papunsia, gjendja ne arsim, etj etj.. Duke mos harruar edhe mentalitetin e ri shoqeror i cili i ngjan kryekput vete shtetit kaotik. Vertet eshte e veshtire te jetoi njeriu aty dhe vetem te mendoj njeher se nuk mund te del nga Kosova. Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur dhe me e keqja e me zhgenjysja eshte qe njeriu nuk shef shenja permirsimi, vertet popull i fort kishim qene.

----------

Shkenca (15-02-2014)

----------


## Hotlani

> Se pari ju pershendes dhe ju pergezoi per temen e nderuar, nuk e di a mund te pergjigjem me, nuk e besoj por jetes nuk i dihet, 
> Gjithmone kam qen optimist se nje dite do te kthehem per te jetuar ne vendlindje, por sa me shume qe vitet kaloin aq me i zbehet dukej ky optimizem. Dhe munde te them qe sivjet eshte hera e pare qe ky optimizem arriti te zhduket plotesisht, arsyet jane te shumta kryesisht te natyres objektive. Nuk do te munde vullnetarisht te bind veten te jetoi ne nje shoqeri kaotike siq eshte Kosova per momentin. Ne nje vend ku pik se pari mungon ifrastruktura rrugore, nje vend ku nuk je ne gjendje te vendosesh si do jete me mire dhe me i sigurt te dalesh ne rruge, kembe apo me makin, nese vendos te dalesh kembe, nuk ke nga te ecesh pasi qe ne trotuare jane makinat e parkuara, nese del me makin eshte e njejt si te behesh pjes e nje treni qe ece me shpejtesin e breshkes. Mos te flasim per rruget e ngushta e me gropa, kuptohet te pa ndriquara pasi qe menxi arrijm te kemi drite ne shtepite tona, me reduktime, kuptohet edhe furnizimi me uje i ngjan ati te rrymes. Pastaj sigurimi shendetsor dhe siguria ne pergjithesi, sepse aty eshte e mundur gjithqka, ngase korrupsioni eshte teper in, papunsia, gjendja ne arsim, etj etj.. Duke mos harruar edhe mentalitetin e ri shoqeror i cili i ngjan kryekput vete shtetit kaotik. Vertet eshte e veshtire te jetoi njeriu aty dhe vetem te mendoj njeher se nuk mund te del nga Kosova. Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur dhe me e keqja e me zhgenjysja eshte qe njeriu nuk shef shenja permirsimi, vertet popull i fort kishim qene.


*Ashtu është prishtina75,se un kam studjuar ne Prishtinë edhe vërtetë kan qenë kushtet shumë të vështira infrastrukturore,por disi ja kemi dalë , por nuk bën t'i humbni shpresat për kthim në vendlindje se s'i dihet jetës mund të ndryshojnë gjërat me kalimin e kohës.*

----------


## prishtina75

> *Ashtu është prishtina75,se un kam studjuar ne Prishtinë edhe vërtetë kan qenë kushtet shumë të vështira infrastrukturore,por disi ja kemi dalë , por nuk bën t'i humbni shpresat për kthim në vendlindje se s'i dihet jetës mund të ndryshojnë gjërat me kalimin e kohës.*


Une kam linde dhe jam rrite ne Prishtine, kam kaluar kohen me te bukur te jetes atje, por tani ka ndryshuar cdo gje per 360 shkalle, nje dyndje aq e madhe e njerezva, tane kosova ka ardhe ne Prishtine, tani atje eshte gjendje kaotike. Edhe une lutem dhe uroi qe punet te marrin kahje tjeter, eshte fat per ne qe kete komune e udheheq nje njeri si Isa Mustafa, ndeyshe Prishtina do shendrohej ne Texasin e hershem.

----------


## trony

kot nuk thone qe guri rend ne vend te vet

----------


## GueSsSsS

Po, para se te permbyset bota  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Pershendetje emigrante te dashur....a keni menduar ndonjehere te ktheheni ne vendlindje?..Nese po kur?Nese jo pse?


Rri atje ku je se je mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkenca

Asnjehere nuk kam menduar te jetoj jashte vendlindjes...as tani nuk me eshte shuar deshira te kthehem atje ku kalova kohen me te bukur, por perderisa kendej m'u mundesua shkollimi, me pas punesimi, jeta e nje niveli me te larte, atehere po rri per momentin ketu ku jam...por jetes nuk i dijhet, mbase nje dite kthehemi te gjithe, sepse vetem ne vendin tone nuk ndjehemi te huaj...
Me vjen keq per shume shqiptar qe nuk duan as te ndegjojne per tu kthyer, kur ju flet per vendlindjen kujtojne qe ju flet per nje planet tjeter....

----------

Diella1 (17-02-2014),Gentian_gr (15-02-2014),Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (15-02-2014)

----------


## ms13

un jetoj ne kosov  por  e  kam nje kshill per ju qe jetoni jasht.. mos u kthenii ketu kurr  jo  per  ndonje arsy te madhe per vet  KUSHTEV  EKONOMIKE.. ky vend  osht  ka shkatrrohet  gjdo dit e me shum. e kam fjalen per KOSOVEN..  NUK ka permirsim ky vend  ..  me rroga 200 ero  1 Muaj nuk jetohet  nuk din njerii ka  me i qu  200 ero , RRYM VIEN  60 ERO MINIMUM  UJ  15 SHPENZIME TJERA veq  ngat 100 ero  veq shpenzime SHTETIT.. Ku po jet  USHQIMI PER FEMI SHKOLLIMI I FEMIVE E SHUM, SENE TJERA .GJDO I 2-TI njeri qe osht ne kosov osht  lodh me jet nuk ka  permirsim ktuu ..e   sa te jeni ju  gurbetqart  jasht  ne  do ti kemi punt ma mir.. ju jeni shpresa e vetme e kti vendii.. mua  nese me japet mundesia  do te  dal sa ma shpejt qe mundem.. se ky vend u  errsuu,..   nuk  dot ket kurr permirsim KURRRR....

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Asnjehere nuk kam menduar te jetoj jashte vendlindjes...as tani nuk me eshte shuar deshira te kthehem atje ku kalova kohen me te bukur, por perderisa kendej m'u mundesua shkollimi, me pas punesimi, jeta e nje niveli me te larte, atehere po rri per momentin ketu ku jam...por jetes nuk i dijhet, mbase nje dite kthehemi te gjithe, sepse vetem ne vendin tone nuk ndjehemi te huaj...
> Me vjen keq per shume shqiptar qe nuk duan as te ndegjojne per tu kthyer, kur ju flet per vendlindjen kujtojne qe ju flet per nje planet tjeter....



ti je zemer  :buzeqeshje:  

puc puc

----------

Shkenca (16-02-2014)

----------


## l-island

Nga dashurija e madhe per vendlindje e kam genjeyer veten me vite, por tani jo ma,ket e tham me keq-ardhje.Por ne emigrantat jemi viktim qe na shkaktoi udheheqesija e jon Shtetrore,qe e sollen Kosoven ne ket situate.Tani Kosoven e kam ne mendje dhe zemer, por jetoi aty ku ka ligj,kultur,standart,harmoni dhe prspektiv ne te gjitha lamit qe un deshiroi te eci,kam investuar ne Ks por do shkoi nga dy muaj ne vit dhe kam nje shpres te vogel qe gjerat ndryshoin por shum veshtir pasi qe esht kaos i madh dhe jan shum larg.

----------

Gentian_gr (16-02-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

> Asnjehere nuk kam menduar te jetoj jashte vendlindjes...as tani nuk me eshte shuar deshira te kthehem atje ku kalova kohen me te bukur, por perderisa kendej m'u mundesua shkollimi, me pas punesimi, jeta e nje niveli me te larte, atehere po rri per momentin ketu ku jam...por jetes nuk i dijhet, mbase nje dite kthehemi te gjithe, sepse vetem ne vendin tone nuk ndjehemi te huaj...
> Me vjen keq per shume shqiptar qe nuk duan as te ndegjojne per tu kthyer, kur ju flet per vendlindjen kujtojne qe ju flet per nje planet tjeter....


Oooo Rrushhh,
puc puc  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Shkenca (16-02-2014)

----------


## skender76

Baba m'pat thane:

"Kurbeti asht si ajo dashorja, hajt se do e la sot, hajt se do e la neser, e perfunon me u martu me ta... :shkelje syri:  "
Duhet nda menja, o knej o anej... nje kambe n'dy kpuce s'ban... :shkelje syri: 


Un personalisht maksimumi 2-3 vjet dhe opa ne katun tem. 
Jam koshent per regresin ne shume gjera, por atje kam mundin e prindve t'mi, un n'at toke jam rrit...

----------

Gentian_gr (16-02-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Skender po m'vjen mire qe e paske bo menjen.
Mua m'duket, mu paska shkruar t'martohem me dashnore e hajt.  :Mos:

----------


## skender76

> Skender po m'vjen mire qe e paske bo menjen.
> Mua m'duket, mu paska shkruar t'martohem me dashnore e hajt.


Nuk esht mekat t'jetosh jasht vendit. Njoh shum qe nuk gjenden mire ne Shqiperi/Kosove, ndersa ne nje vend te huaj kane me hapesire per tu realizu. Nuk dua dhe nuk mund te paragjykoj askend. Prioriteti esht familja, gjithmone aty ku esht me mire per t'ardhmen e familjareve te tu...

----------


## Shkenca

> ti je zemer  
> 
> puc puc


 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   xhan te kam ty
A kthehemi sorkadhe ?! Po te vendosesh ti te kthehesh back me thuaj, do kem plus nje arsye per t'u kthyer dhe une, do te kem ty vetem dy ore larg  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> xhan te kam ty
> A kthehemi sorkadhe ?! Po te vendosesh ti te kthehesh back me thuaj, do kem plus nje arsye per t'u kthyer dhe une, do te kem ty vetem dy ore larg


Sorkadhja ka qene gati me kohe.. qe ne momentin kur mori avionin e pare per t'iu shkeputur trungut arberor.  Gjithsesi edhe kete vere per pushime do te quhem, e me pas te shohim , po ka shume shance qe te behem blerese e rregullt e Koranit andej nga ana jote pas shpernguljes se perhershme  :shkelje syri:  

uroj te jesh sa me mire e dashur. me kish marr malli per entuziazmin tend te mrekullueshem  :buzeqeshje:  puc puc

----------


## Wordless

Problemi është se shumica e Shqiptarëve që kanë emigruar herët. Ka shumë mundësi ta ndjejnë veten më shumë emigrant kur të kthehen në atdhe se sa aty ku janë momentalisht ! I thonë 23 vjet shkëputje !!!! Janë shumë shumë shumë, me pak fjalë je harruar dhe nuk të njeh asnjeri. Njerzit ndryshojnë në dy a tre vjet e jo më kur bëhet fjalë me dekada. Unë mendoj ose më mirë nuk mendoj fare, gjithsekush e di vetë..

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk besoj se shumica e emigranteve nuk jane gati apo nuk duan te kthehen, pyetja duhet te formulohet ndryshe, a eshte atdheu gati te na presi ne?

----------

